# Chinook Hops?



## devo (30/9/05)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy/order chinook hops (pellets) in Australia or OS if need be? :blink:


----------



## Steve (30/9/05)

devo - all "good" brew shops will have some, ring around.


----------



## Weizguy (30/9/05)

devo said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy/order chinook hops (pellets) in Australia or OS if need be? :blink:
> [post="80340"][/post]​



I get them at my lhbs - Marks Homebrew.
I have never looked anywhere else.

Maybe someone else can advise a vendor closer to you.

If not, Mark will mail an order to you. The phone number is on the (under construction) website.

No affiliation...really!

Seth


----------



## big d (30/9/05)

grain and grape should have them.this shop maybe near you.


----------



## devo (30/9/05)

big d said:


> grain and grape should have them.this shop maybe near you.
> [post="80347"][/post]​




I've already tried grain n grape. The do have a good range but chinook is not one of em. I will try some of the others suggested here.


----------



## Steve (30/9/05)

devo - if all else fails my local has them. Brew Your Own at Home in Canberra (Colin Marshall). Im sure he'd send you some.
Cheers
Steve

not affiliated blah blah blah just helping out.


----------



## JasonY (30/9/05)

Try Grumpys or Goliath or if you get stuck and want to try someone way over in WA the TWOC normally has them as well. I am sure there must be a local store that would have them as they are not that 'rare'.


----------



## devo (30/9/05)

Steve said:


> devo - if all else fails my local has them. Brew Your Own at Home in Canberra (Colin Marshall). Im sure he'd send you some.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> ...




Thanks for that mate. Would you happen to have an URL or phone number? either post here or message it to me?

cheers :beer:


----------



## Steve (30/9/05)

no worries devo

(02) 6296 1412
email: [email protected]

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/9/05)

Colin has 3 x 100g bags in stock - they're 15.3% A/A too - I'm using some on Saturday for my IPA...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## devo (30/9/05)

Steve said:


> no worries devo
> 
> (02) 6296 1412
> email: [email protected]
> ...




Thanks muchly peoples. 

Would any of you know how aromatic chinooks are?
i.e very aromatic, aromatic, partially aromatic or not at all? I never used em before but have tasted some good beer that has used em.

happy brewing.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/9/05)

I reckon quite aromatic. I much prefer to add them late for aroma than to bitter with them, unless I am looking for a pronounced grapefruit taste.


----------



## devo (30/9/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> I reckon quite aromatic. I much prefer to add them late for aroma than to bitter with them, unless I am looking for a pronounced grapefruit taste.
> [post="80385"][/post]​





agreed. My intention was to dry hop with em and bitter with cascade or northern brewer. I just kinda thought I'd ask seeing as though they have a high AA%


----------



## Weizguy (30/9/05)

From my experience in brewing an Arrogant Bastard clone, I can state that Chinook is quite big on flavour and aroma as well as bitterness. About 100g goes into the AB clone.

Seth


----------

